# Hunting for MPG Vehicles?



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

If you have a dog and maybe 3 or 4 dozen decoys (shells), what kind of vehicle that gets decent MPG have you used?
If you don't use a pet porter, what do you use to contain the water and dirt from the dog so it doesn't get everywhere?

Thinking of keeping my old truck 1999 and buying a newer car. They are a lot cheaper than a new or used truck.

Thanks


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't know how much space you really need but the honda fit is enormous inside.. almost 60 cu. ft. of space with the magic seats laid down.

Check it out: http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/ca ... Honda_Fit/

Add a hitch and tow.. In the states it says in the manual "towing may void warranty" but in europe and canada they're rated for 1000# trailer w/o brakes and 2000# trailer w/brakes.

Gee, I happen to have one for sale. I'm thinking about buying a new one. This is my 2nd one. They're good!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

My dad uses his Kia Spectra 5 almost always for pheasant and deer hunting. I think he said it gets around 35-40 MPH and is a hatchback. He puts his petporter in their all the time. I have even seen deer in there.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Chevy colorado! 23 MPG without a trailer. Put a topper on and you dont need a trailer!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Ford F-150 with EcoBoost engine.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've eyeballed a subaru outback on more than one occasion. Note on the Colorado do no,t repeat do not get the 4 cyl. I know a couple guys who have nothing but trouble with them. The 5 cyl seem to be OK.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I had the 5 cylinder colorado and was lucky if I got 22 mpg highway, now I have an 07 Silverado and get pretty close to 20 mpg highway most of the time. Its not worth gettting a colorado just for the gas mileage because its not much better than a full size truck. Although mine was a 2004, maybe the newer ones do better?????


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I thought you were talking high mileage.. Honda Fit.. loaded up with scuba gear, camping gear (car camping so not light weight), travelling, 10,000 miles this winter.. a lot of 75 and 80 mph.. we averaged 32.9 mpg over the whole 10,000 miles. Best we saw was 36+ on some 60 mph speed limit roads. This car was loaded up with stuff! We have the manual trans, the auto trans is actually rated higher. Pulling a 5x6 trailer loaded with tools and the car loaded up, I'll get around 26 mpg @ 70mph. That boxy trailer hurts, if I have to be down a gear, I generally stay just below 70. RPM's still a long way from redline.
I always get a kick outta these folks telling me how their big buick will get just as good mpg's, yeah, let's load 'em up and drive 80 mph and see how ya do.
Bad thing about getting these kind of results... it's hard to buy or drive anything else. The CRV gets side lined and so does the silverado if the Fit will do it. The Fit actually pulls better than the whimpy CRV.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

And I thought my durango was good. I get 15 mpg and couldn't be bothered. Everytime gas prices go up I remind my employer.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Like the Honda Fit idea, that's some good MPG. I don't have anything against foreign, but would like to buy American if possible.
Why can't the good old USA have more very dependable cars with great MPG? It is tough to beat the Honda, Toyota, Subaru vehicles. Wonder if the Ford Focus hatchback is any good, even thought about an Equinox. They are close to 30 MPG at least!

Thanks


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

step son and a friend of theirs have an equinox.. they've never achieved the rated mileage.. or even gotten close. They're a bit disappointed. The ford focus hatchback is probably pretty good, just if you compare the room to the fit, they don't compare. the focus only has 60% of the storage space that the fit has. Maybe a focus wagon would be more comparable.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

My wife has a 2010 Chevy Equinox that we have had for almost 2 years now and I personally really like it. Not sure if you plan on pulling anything with it but we have the standard 4 cyl and she gets 30-32 on the highway. We went to a wedding in Iowa not long ago and we got 31MPG there and back. I love the room as well. Tons of foot and leg room with fold down storage to boot. We just got a base model and I think we paid only $22,000 or so for it new - didn't seem to bad to me. Probabally isnt worth a crap for pulling anything though. Good luck


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One really has to wonder if the manufacturers aren't screwing with the mileage. Can't figure how a full size truck can get 20 MPG and a midsize only a mile or 2 better with maybe a 25% reduction in profile and less weight.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wifey drives a Chrysler 300 (24-28 MPG). It's fairly roomy. Not enough room for a pet porter. A good seat cover should protect everything. We just use blankets.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

aboller said:


> My wife has a 2010 Chevy Equinox that we have had for almost 2 years now and I personally really like it. Not sure if you plan on pulling anything with it but we have the standard 4 cyl and she gets 30-32 on the highway. We went to a wedding in Iowa not long ago and we got 31MPG there and back. I love the room as well. Tons of foot and leg room with fold down storage to boot. We just got a base model and I think we paid only $22,000 or so for it new - didn't seem to bad to me. Probabally isnt worth a crap for pulling anything though. Good luck


My brother has the same vehicle. It basically like an suv and does pretty darn good on gas. This is what I would go for.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wifes grand caravan gets 23 on the highway. can fit 4 guys and all the gear plus tow the duck boat. She gets mad when it comes home dirty.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Yea, I thought about the mini van idea, but I can't get my wife to drive one!

Still looking around, but am leaning towards another truck.

Try to steal my wife's car if I can make it work with decoys and dog.


----------

